# Babies with watery droppings



## SkittlesnBarty (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm so overly anxious about these babies...but I noticed today their poop seems pretty watery. Is that normal? They eat formula and also mess around with seed, millet, and maybe drink a bit of water out of my other bird's bowl. 
I'll see how it is tomorrow and will mix the formula a little thicker. I hope they're not sick.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I know it's kind of weird to ask but do you have a photo?

My chicks generally have watery poops while they are on formula. It always firms up once they wean and are eating on their own. But at the same time it shouldn't be like, runny or diarrhea-ish.

How thick are you mixing their formula? It should be around the same consistency as baby apple sauce.


----------



## SkittlesnBarty (Nov 22, 2015)

I don't have a picture. If it continues tomorrow, I'll take some. Usually I try to make the formula something like "thick creamy pudding" as the instructions say. 

Another thing is one of the babies is sleeping strangely, kind of stooped down with the wings out from her body a little. I don't think it's too hot in there...


----------



## SkittlesnBarty (Nov 22, 2015)

Okay, she seems to have stopped that sitting down low thing, but I will check on them again in a few hours.


----------



## SkittlesnBarty (Nov 22, 2015)

Here's their poop today. I fed them a little while ago. It just doesn't seem normal to me:










I put them in their own cage, I don't really want them eating out of my other bird's bowl. I don't know what could be wrong.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't have recent experience with formula-fed babies, but that looks pretty normal for birds that have recently consumed food with a water component. On the other hand, if it's a change, I'd consider getting a vet check.


----------



## SkittlesnBarty (Nov 22, 2015)

They had some normal looking ones while I kept them in their own cage/with me, then managed to get on my adult bird's cage and eat his stuff which made them a bit watery again...so I think it's whatever they're getting on there.


----------



## SkittlesnBarty (Nov 22, 2015)

Ugh...more pictures. Does this seem abnormal?


----------



## LAXMI vataliya (May 31, 2021)

[ક્વોટ = "સ્કિટલ્સનબર્ટી, પોસ્ટ: 1263562, સભ્ય: 48177"]
ઉહ ... વધુ ચિત્રો. શું આ અસામાન્ય લાગે છે?


















[/ અવતરણ]


----------



## uravity (9 mo ago)

shaenne said:


> I know it's kind of weird to ask but do you have a photo?
> 
> My chicks generally have watery poops while they are on formula. It always firms up once they wean and are eating on their own. But at the same time it shouldn't be like, runny or diarrhea-ish.
> 
> How thick are you mixing their formula? It should be around the same consistency as baby apple sauce.


. I know it’s a long time since that post but I have the same problem my Indian ringneck baby’s poops are watery he did one normal poop but then a watery poop mabey I put to much water in the formula? I’ll try to make it thick and creamy looking when it’s his dinner I’ll post a picture


----------

